# why are these so old....



## S-noWonder

Isn't anyone still becoming self sufficient anymore.  Growing their food, canning, containing a water source? Most of these threads are pretty old, I live in California, and still feel this is "a thing".  I am hoping for change, knowing it will be worse before it gets better. Maybe I am in the only place that really has to be concerned... or am I?


----------



## Melensdad

Maybe a lot of us live a semi-self-reliant lifestyle and already do many things as part of our lives that others consider to be prepping?

We grow gardens, can foods, etc.  Many here hunt (some of us used to but don't any longer).  Butcher our own meat or work with a friend to share a cow and have it butchered, etc. etc.  Perhaps not actually self sufficient but certainly rely less on the outside world???


----------



## pixie

I think it's because the political climate has changed for the better economically.

Or maybe everyone has drank the PC kool-aid and given up.


----------



## Bamby

Here's my story. I live in a rural area that at one time welcomed hunters to keep a handle on the deer population. This was my parents and grandparents generation who owned and controlled the land. At that time everyone had gardens but the deer were harvested back to where they were really not a problem.

As time passed people also past and were replaced by my generation. The people in my generation in general are self centered and only consider themselves. As such they closed off access to their land for all hunting or recreation use to anyone but themselves.

They allowed the deer population to explode so they could appear as successful and skilled hunters to others who have no ideas of how retarded their trophy deer really are. But it left all the other landowners with just a few acres a lot problems with their deer. We can no longer have a garden or even plant a new tree for the deer destroying them, and I'm done with buying plants and tending to them to only wake one morning and observe the deer had gleaned up everything. I've lost this war and there ain't a damn thing I can do about it.


----------



## 300 H and H

pixie said:


> I think it's because the political climate has changed for the better economically.
> 
> Or maybe everyone has drank the PC kool-aid and given up.



I think your right. Add to that, people are now believing that America will return to what we all know is our country. A few years ago many of us knew how perverted our Government had become. 

We could go back there, anytime.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Big Dog

Maybe some of us are ready and can go off the grid ................. about the only thing I'm researching are mono vaults!


----------



## m1west

Big Dog said:


> Maybe some of us are ready and can go off the grid ................. about the only thing I'm researching are mono vaults!



Im with you, I've been ready for years but you can never be too prepared. in my opinion knowledge is the most valuable commodity, how to live off of the land with a water source  when nothing else is available. Having a place to go to with water is extremely important as you can only go 3 days without it. Here in Ca. the state has made some pretty alarming comments concerning water, like they need to tax it and regulate it more so its cleaner and more available?? (to me it sounds like code for we are going to control the water so we can control you) If you can get land with a water source you are ahead of the game.


----------

